# You know you're fighting a scrub when...



## kentenko (Feb 8, 2012)

Mainly for Fighting games but can be used for all game types...

When said scrub picks the strongest character in the game under the excuse that they're going to lose ANYWAYS!


----------



## Lunar (Feb 8, 2012)

....What?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 8, 2012)

When they use terms like "scrub"


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 8, 2012)

When their name begins and ends with various amounts of Xs.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 8, 2012)

AFTER YOU SCRUB ALL THE FLOORS IN HYRULE, THEN WE CAN TALK ABOUT MERCY!


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 8, 2012)

If the words Killer, pro, 1337, sniper, death, night, dark, assassin, slayer or any variations/derivations thereof appear in their screen name.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 8, 2012)

They have their own battle cry.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 8, 2012)

When their favorite line is: "X is OP."


----------



## Fay V (Feb 8, 2012)

When they insist "x is a good build" no matter the team comp or circumstances

"Why aren't you rushing damage on your tanky character?you have no death and 3 kills but you're wrong because that's not what I would have done."


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 8, 2012)

Wtf are you talking about dude
A scrub is a guy who thinks he's fly and is also known as a buster. Always talkin' about what he wants and just sits on his broke ass


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 8, 2012)

When they insist that you need a full tank when everyone on your team is going to be decently tanky anyways. Bonus points if they lock in a carry or otherwise refuse to take the role themselves. >_>


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2012)

when you wanna ban something you lost to and haven't tried to find a way around.
when you bitch and moan about top tiers when you use a nigh unviable characters.
When you think top tiers should be banned because they are the best.
when you think the higher the damage in a move the better it is.
when you want the other person to stop doing something because you can't do it and think they will lose when they don't do it.
when you call something spam and don't realize how much of a godsend it can be when an opponent does the same damn thing.
when you critique an opponents playstlye when you lose to them and they don't ask for it.
when you spend your energy bitching instead of trying to improve and you're very outspoken about it.
when you lose to someone you choose their characters and try to spam the main move only to lose and call it bullshit.
when you have no concept of spacing,speed,mix-ups, and think raw power is all that matters and that's what makes a character godlike.
when you try to get wins by bitching the opponent out of doing certain things.
when you claim poeple of spamming yet rely on a super predictable set of moves that is less than the person they call a spammer.
when you refuse to accept keepaway as a valid tactic or taking work to do.

o boy that was a fair amount, this thread is fun. Btw the underlined one is the most important one when it comes to what i think a scrub is, though i don't actively call people that.


----------



## grimtotem (Feb 8, 2012)

A scrub is a guy who thinks he's fly
And is also known as a buster
Always talkin' about what he wants
And just sits on his broke ass
So (no)

I don't want your number (no)
I don't want to give you mine and (no)
I don't want to meet you nowhere (no)
I don't want none of your time and (no)​
_[Chorus:]
I don't want no scrub
A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
Hanging out the passenger side
Of his best friend's ride
Trying to holler at me
I don't want no scrub
A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
Hanging out the passenger side
Of his best friend's ride
Trying to holler at me

But a scrub is checkin' me
But his game is kinda weak
And I know that he cannot approach me
Cuz I'm lookin' like class and he's lookin' like trash
Can't get wit' no deadbeat ass
So (no)

I don't want your number (no)
I don't want to give you mine and (no)
I don't want to meet you nowhere (no)
I don't want none of your time (no)

[Chorus]

If you don't have a car and you're walking
Oh yes son I'm talking to you
If you live at home wit' your momma
Oh yes son I'm talking to you (baby)
If you have a shorty but you don't show love
Oh yes son I'm talking to you
Wanna get with me with no money
Oh no I don't want no (oh)

No scrub
No scrub (no no)
No scrub (no no no no no)
No scrub (no no)
No_â€‹


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 8, 2012)

The enemy is 13yrs old


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 8, 2012)

When you kill the everloving shit out of them.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 8, 2012)

they hit the damn car alarm


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 8, 2012)

They use cheap gimmicks to win a melee fight.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 8, 2012)

When all you need is a goddamn shield to bounce their seeds back into their faces.
Then you purchase their goods, and exit through the pretty beam of sunlight.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 8, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> When all you need is a goddamn shield to bounce their seeds back into their faces.
> Then you purchase their goods, and exit through the pretty beam of sunlight.


you're my favorite.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 8, 2012)

> They use cheap gimmicks to win a melee fight.



You do realize this is scrub mentality, right?

Anyways, whenever you play your usual character in a fighting game and have to listen to your opponent complain about how one of your moves that leads into a combo is "cheap" because apparently to him it can't be blocked (perfectly dodge able though) and it leads into a ridiculous combo he can't get out of because of it.

Also anyone who calls throwing cheap.



> When all you need is a goddamn shield to bounce their seeds back into their faces.
> Then you purchase their goods, and exit through the pretty beam of sunlight.



I totally lol'd.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> They use cheap gimmicks to win a melee fight.


it's only cheap cause you lose to it and have yet to find a way around it.

also here's a couple more.
when you think that if you can't beat a tactic no one can.
when you have no concept of predictions/reading but think you know a lot about the game.
when you give up after you get your ass handed to you and won't ever shut up about it.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's only cheap cause you lose to it and have yet to find a way around it.



Well considering how it is just a melee fight with no force usage and they use that at the last second that is considered a cheap gimmick.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2012)

are you talking about a real fight or something?

also when you hate a person for the way they play and don't know anything else about them and will constantly hate them regardless.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Play to win sir, play to win. The Sith beat the Jedi so many times for that purpose. I'm not saying to cheat, but if its within reason, you should do anything possible to win.



> when you think that if you can't beat a tactic no one can.
> when you have no concept of predictions/reading but think you know a lot about the game.
> when you give up after you get your ass handed to you and won't ever shut up about it.



I have a guy on campus who does just that (and its the same dude I'm talking about in my above post when I play Guilty Gear XX #Reload as May.. XD)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ Play to win sir, play to win. The Sith beat the Jedi so many times for that purpose. I'm not saying to cheat, but if its within reason, you should do anything possible to win.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a guy on campus who does just that (and its the same dude I'm talking about in my above post when I play Guilty Gear XX #Reload as May.. XD)



guilty gear <3
i'm sad the other poeple who played guilty gear on my campus graduated last year D;
no one wants to play fighting games cause they don't wanna put any effort into it...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

When they don't realize that every sniper choses that spot to shoot from and everyone knows about it.

*bang*
*another sniper takes up same spot*
*bang*
*another person tries to snipe from same spot*
*bang*
*another person*
*bang*
*another person*
*bang*
*another person*
*bang*


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 8, 2012)

Fay V said:


> you're my favorite.


<3 

Also, idfk what this thread is about anyway :u


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2012)

"You only won because you used the best ****ing character in the game."

...Regardless of whatever character you're using.


----------



## kentenko (Feb 8, 2012)

Well this became popular...

When a scrub uses only one move to win the game under the claims that A: They don't know any other moves, B: "I've used it to win all my battle before!"


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 8, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Also anyone who calls throwing cheap.


This reminds me of my friend. I play Tekken a bit and when I play I usually use King, so then my friend complains whenever I do a Multi-throw.
I'd say a scrub is someone who repeats an annoying combo, looses, and then blames it on poor connection.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 8, 2012)

When they insist on killing the Witch even though she's not obstructing the path at all and/or everybody is low on ammo/health. 
When they run ahead of the group and scream at you because you couldn't get to them in time after they were swarmed.


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2012)

Fay V said:


> they hit the damn car alarm



But that's hilarious :<


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> When they insist on killing the Witch even though she's not obstructing the path at all and/or everybody is low on ammo/health.
> When they run ahead of the group and scream at you because you couldn't get to them in time after they were swarmed.



On a similar note: when they yell at you for not defending a tower from the enemy team, despite being low health and/or OOM'd and by yourself. Also, when they yell at you/call you a noob for using an unorthodox build on character, even though you are doing the best on your team. Also when they complain when no one helped them when they extended way too far into enemy territory with no escape route or map vision, only to get killed by the entire enemy team.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2012)

kentenko said:


> Well this became popular...
> 
> When a scrub uses only one move to win the game under the claims that A: They don't know any other moves, B: "I've used it to win all my battle before!"


if you lose to literally one move they are definitely outplaying you and trolling you. That or you know even less about the game.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2012)

the beauty of not playing pvp games: never hearing this kind of verbal spew from a monster


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2012)

Usually scrubs insult other people for not doing things correctly when they are guilty of doing the same thing they are accusing others for.
I've seen this so many times in Warsong Gulch, Arathi Basin, Strand of the Ancients, and Alterac Valley that it isn't funny...until you call them a scrub and watch them flip their shit.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Feb 8, 2012)

People that use rocket launchers and other projectile explosives thinking that they are more effective than normal weapons/ are also confused when they are killed when using said explossive weapon. 
People that rush into a situation thinking they are invincible because they are inside of a tank or other vehicle with a big main gun. 
People that teabag with no other reason than just to teabag another person.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Usually scrubs insult other people for not doing things correctly when they are guilty of doing the same thing they are accusing others for.
> I've seen this so many times in Warsong Gulch, *Arathi Basin*, Strand of the Ancients, and Alterac Valley that it isn't funny...until you call them a scrub and watch them flip their shit.



This is hardly unique to this game or even League of Legends's Dominion mode, but it's in every capture and hold game, nonetheless.

They yell at you for leaving the "most important" node (whichever it happens to be) so you can do stuff like heal yourself up, buy equipment, get that ninja off of another node. Then proceed to capture a node, abandon it, and ask why nobody was defending it.


----------



## LordBorel (Feb 9, 2012)

When the other guy calls you a scrub?


----------



## DW_ (Feb 9, 2012)

when they try and tell a series veteran that they're not playing the game right.


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2012)

http://dota2imba.com/go/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/dota-2-sniper.jpg


R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 9, 2012)

When they use the cheapest class combo for multiplayer shooters.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 9, 2012)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> When they use the cheapest class combo for multiplayer shooters.


you're doing it wrong >.>
it's generally the ones who call things cheap and don't try to find ways around or just bitch more than put effort into a game that are scrubs, in the fighting game sense.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Feb 9, 2012)

Someone that tries using a sniper rifle at close range because it does the most damage per bullet.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 9, 2012)

Since it hasn't been said yet: When one chooses to spam the Hadouken. -Insert sagacious voice here.-


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 9, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Since it hasn't been said yet: When one chooses to spam the Hadouken. -Insert sagacious voice here.-


That's a weak tactic and you shouldn't be losing to it. like i said before if a person is beating you with only one move they are heavily outplaying and trolling you/or you don't know shit about the game.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 9, 2012)

> Since it hasn't been said yet: When one chooses to spam the Hadouken. -Insert sagacious voice here.-



Don't ever play Daigo (Debatably the best Street Fighter player ever) then. Because he will abuse it on you and not care as you complain about losing to it.

Complaining about it instead of taking advantage of it actually makes you the scrub, unfortunately.


----------



## Leonix (Feb 9, 2012)

When the opponet uses "simple controls" to spam specials with no skill.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 9, 2012)

^ This only bothers me in Blazblue. Doesn't bother me in Smash Bros because most people at the high level c-stick spam for precision movement. But it also sucks in Blazblue, so its okay.


----------



## Leonix (Feb 10, 2012)

It just seems more, and more fighters come with this option... Wouldnt bother me so much if there was a way to filter out those who do use it... I learned how to DP on command with practice, and I prefer to get beat by those who input moves on there own.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 10, 2012)

well there's also the fact that general those simple options greatly limit what the person can do. Also learning control inputs is not what i would call "skill". skill in fighting games are generally spacing, patience, reading your opponent, punishing your opponent, staying safe, being unpredictable and have good mixups, and being able to convert any hit to big damage (varies on game). these are all i feel more important than the "skill" it takes to learn an input, though learning inputs is important to some of these it is far from the most important/hardest skill the acquire in order to be good at fighting games.
also obsidian we should play some fighting game sometime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Since it hasn't been said yet: When one chooses to spam the Hadouken. -Insert sagacious voice here.-


Irn2parry


----------



## Leonix (Feb 10, 2012)

Reguardless of where one beleves the "skill line" begins, you have to admit that limiting yourself just you can button mash specials is kinda scrubby.I love fighters, wish I had the time to lean all the ins, and outs, but I dont, and these guys just drive me nuts when Im trying to do my best at my lvl.Yeah, kinda became a rant, but thats my view.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 10, 2012)

that's not really a scrub thing. my view of a scrub is someone who instead of trying to improve, complains. that control thingy is a begginer/noob thing.
also learning that stuff is a lot easier than it is made to be, once you learn "fundamentals" you can apply them to every fighting game.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2012)

u kno u play scrub when dey tlk liek dis n us word lik scrub and baddie and omfg uninstll teh game u suk baddie bad


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 11, 2012)

> also obsidian we should play some fighting game sometime.



This will be my own personal scrub comment of the thread. I hate playing fighting games online because even a split second of frame lag can mess me up.

In addition to that, I haven't been quite the same at Blazblue since Aksys removed my Taunt Loop from Tao. I can play Platinum okay, but I haven't been good with Tao since. But if you want, I could bust out an arcade stick some time.


----------



## Leonix (Feb 11, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's not really a scrub thing. my view of a scrub is someone who instead of trying to improve, complains. that control thingy is a begginer/noob thing.
> also learning that stuff is a lot easier than it is made to be, once you learn "fundamentals" you can apply them to every fighting game.



So... Using simple controls to spam the same 2-3 moves over, and over again is not scrubby? It is to me.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 11, 2012)

^ It isn't because if the ability works and you don't have the ability to get around it, you're the scrub for not adapting to the tactic and working around it.

In older games, why do you think Sagat was so good? Tiger Uppercut had the range of god and did a ton of damage. He was a top tier character off of Tiger Shots and Uppercuts alone.

Fair example. Soul Calibur (series in general), I know a ton of people who couldn't handle Raphael's 6AAA move. (Its three jabs with the last one being a knockback) and it could be chained to a 1AA (two jabs to the opponent on the ground.) I never mained Raphael but I could play him against new players. And I admit I was guilty of doing just this. Why? Because if you're unable to learn how to block these moves or Guard Impact me or punish me for spamming these moves, then you're not good and will not be capable of handling my main who moves way faster and punishes you with even more powerful moves and combo's. The inability to block would hurt you even more playing against her, than if you were to learn against someone with little to no strings and unbelievably unsafe moves.

People complained when I did it, and that made them the scrub. They had no wanting to learn how to work around it. Tager/Potemkin Busters in Guilty Gear/Blazblue are the same way. People complain about getting Tager Bustered.. But they walk into them and thats the main problem. Tager Buster is really unsafe unless you have magnetism on your opponent, and even then its not a guarantee. (Not to mention Tager has been bottom tier since the game's creation)

TLR, it isn't scrubby. You just need to learn to work around them. In all honesty, working around them will eventually make you better in the long run.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2012)

When playing on TF2 Saxton Hale mode the person playing the Hale bitches at you for using the sandman on them


----------



## Leonix (Feb 11, 2012)

Being a scub is more than complaining... To me at least... I can get around someone using the same moves over, and over again, I just feel its someone I'd rather have the option to avoid.

Go ahead, throw Ibuki's neckbreaker again... Maybe it will work this time.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 11, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> This will be my own personal scrub comment of the thread. I hate playing fighting games online because even a split second of frame lag can mess me up.
> 
> In addition to that, I haven't been quite the same at Blazblue since Aksys removed my Taunt Loop from Tao. I can play Platinum okay, but I haven't been good with Tao since. But if you want, I could bust out an arcade stick some time.


that's reasonable, i do it cause i need the matcup experience.
Also i don't play blazblue cause of the huge patches they did >.>
my character got changed to the point of where i would have to play him radically differently.
also leonix, you will have to play tons of styles and characters that you would rather not, don't bitch about it, just learn the match-ups. Also i would love consistently fight a playstlye i know i can easily win against, why would you not like that?
also it is more than complaining, it's complaining and refusing to improve/do work to improve. also even if you do lack time you can still try to improve.


----------



## Leonix (Feb 11, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also i would love consistently fight a playstlye i know i can easily win against, why would you not like that?
> also it is more than complaining, it's complaining and refusing to improve/do work to improve. also even if you do lack time you can still try to improve.



It ok for some easy points, but I don't improve when I face these players... I'm not bitching, just saying, and find the subject humorous... I'd rather get my ass beat, and learn something, anything, than get an easy win.

I guess my true point is spammers (should) never win, and the easy buttons seem to just promote it.

Another is, and I'm guilty of this depending on the game, is those that only use 1, or 2 characters... Ever.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 11, 2012)

spam is when a new player starts playing the game and finds one move they like and keep doing it. however i think you're calling camping spam, and camping/keep away/turtleing is a legitimate tactic that is not easy to keep up. Take umvc3 for instance, in that you have to keep poeple away when you there are huge super jumps,dashes, air dashes,teleports,invcible supers, big beam supers that are really fast, with keep away you have to keep in mind all of these things and have to limit them and predict which ones your opponent will try to do. Also combos in a game where the simple combos can take 50% and a fair amount of characters have touch of death combos keeping away has to do all that damage in projectiles and chip damage.


----------



## Leonix (Feb 11, 2012)

I know what you mean, but there is no tactic to the ones I'm talking about... Keep away, till that opening comes, and keeping your enemy from getting an opening is one thing, but this is just spam I'm talking about.

Juri pinwheel kick (whatever its called) whenever they are close, and whatever else when not with zero combos, or awareness that doing the move at that time will leave them open?
(Yes I know SSF4 doesn't have easy inputs, its just an example off the top of my head.)


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 11, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> That's a weak tactic and you shouldn't be losing to it. like i said before if a person is beating you with only one move they are heavily outplaying and trolling you/or you don't know shit about the game.



I have not been looking at this thread at all, but I did not mean to imply I lose to it. The Hadouken even when its simpled down to a button press has a rythm to it. And it's easy as hell to break someone out of. I mean to say its a sign of a scrub, not some troll I'm too incompetent to beat down with tech combos.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 11, 2012)

> Another is, and I'm guilty of this depending on the game, is those that only use 1, or 2 characters... Ever.



This is far from a scrub tactic. Absolute mastery of a character means you dictate complete and total expertise to one sole character in order to make your specific matchups better against as many people as possible. You could become an unbelievably good player off a low tiered character and be able to beat high tiered characters just off of skill alone. I play one/two characters in nearly every game I play.

Blazblue: Platinum/Tao (Pre-patch)/Rachel
Guilty Gear: May
Soul Calibur: Any alexandra relative
Street Fighter: Cammy



> Also i don't play blazblue cause of the huge patches they did >.>



Thats why I've quit for the most part. I've had to relearn Taokaka 3 times since the first game. A 4th time was just plain ludicrous to me. (Just as I was mastering Taunt Loop, at that) I don't mind the fact that they patch characters, but the frequency in which they do so is really unnerving to those of us who have put time into really difficult characters (Tao and Carl both come to mind) and have to relearn them because they made a mistake on them (Taunt Loop was not broken, just agitating to those who got caught in it, and its not like it was an EASY tactic to utilize or anything..) They should just leave well enough alone (Like Guilty Gear XX.. since they don't patch it every 4 months)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 12, 2012)

it's not jsut that they patch too frequently but the changes are so extreme, they change so much things that change often enough how a character plays it's just too much to keep up with.
also generally sticking to one character in a fighting game is a good idea, helps you get better in general and overall.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2012)

When they don't think it's suspicious that you sent your Celebi in front of their Scizor. 

Not like I'm good at competitive Pokemon myself, but the above situation should scream danger.

EDIT: 
When they teach Dragon Pulse to their Haxorus.
When they have Charizard in their team with no Ninetails support, although having Charizard in their team should be a dead giveaway of this.

I always try to give some advice, though.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 12, 2012)

^ People seem to be mixing up "scrubs" with "Bad players". They are two completely different entities. Obviously the person the poster is complaining about above here is bad (Though you could still get away with Belly Drum Zard.. not that I approve of this or anything..)

As Alistair has said a few times. A scrub is a player who isn't inherently good or bad at what they're playing, but usually comes complete with a "sore loser" syndrome and tries to justify their losses with stupid things "If the stars were aligned and X = Z and the square root of the hypotenuse of B squared to the millionth power occurred, well, then I would win!" Its not always bad to be a scrub. Scrubs can learn and fix their poor playing by figuring out why they're losing to a specific tactic. The only reason scrubs become bad is refusal to change their ways and continues to lose and wonder why they continue to lose.

Bad players are just plain out bad players. Not so much because they keep falling for the same trick, but because they simply do not have skill necessary to win. Maybe they don't care and its blissful naivete. Some people are bad, know they are bad, and don't play because they're a Timmy. (M:TG term for playing for fun) And theres really nothing wrong with that if they're enjoying themselves. Sometimes these Timmy's are way better than the scrubs who can't get over the fact that they got their butts pasted.

This guy may come off as arrogant, but being a competitive player in everything, this is a pretty serious credo to me.

http://www.sirlin.net/articles/playing-to-win-part-1.html


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> When they don't think it's suspicious that you sent your Celebi in front of their Scizor.
> 
> Not like I'm good at competitive Pokemon myself, but the above situation should scream danger.


Scizor was carrying a Choice Scarf! Scizor used U-Turn! It's Super Effective! Celebi fainted!


ObsidianLaughter said:


> (Though you could still get away with Belly Drum Zard.. not that I approve of this or anything..)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Scizor was carrying a Choice Scarf! Scizor used U-Turn! It's Super Effective! Celebi fainted!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE



Nope, I send it in after scouting and seeing it used something Celebi is neutral to (or resists) and making sure it's either locked into that move or isn't carrying a Choice Scarf... many people leave their Scizor in and after killing it then I either just switch, recover or proceed to cripple stuff with Thunder Wave and then stall a bit with Recover (Tinkerbell Celebi is awesome). 



ObsidianLaughter said:


> As Alistair has said a few times. A scrub is a player who isn't inherently good or bad at what they're playing, but usually comes complete with a "sore loser" syndrome and tries to justify their losses with stupid things "If the stars were aligned and X = Z and the square root of the hypotenuse of B squared to the millionth power occurred, well, then I would win!" Its not always bad to be a scrub. Scrubs can learn and fix their poor playing by figuring out why they're losing to a specific tactic. The only reason scrubs become bad is refusal to change their ways and continues to lose and wonder why they continue to lose.



Ah, thank you for the clarification. 
In this case, I haven't found any that I know of. I know about people who complain about using legendaries admitted in OU, as if a legendary couldn't possibly be bad or on par with OU pokemon. I'd understand if they complained about how those trouble their teams in particular (E.G. Terrakion is REALLY GOOD), but it's always about them being "Legendaries" (which makes me wonder how someone would react if his/her team got swept by, say, Uxie, or Phione, or even worse, Regigigas).

Also, I remember a time when I almost got swept by Belly Drum Zard (but managed to come out of the shock and sweep the rest of the guy's team) and another when someone used Belly Drum AFTER taking SR damage.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Nope, I send it in after scouting and seeing it used something Celebi is neutral to (or resists) and making sure it's either locked into that move or isn't carrying a Choice Scarf... many people leave their Scizor in and after killing it then I either just switch, recover or proceed to cripple stuff with Thunder Wave and then stall a bit with Recover (Tinkerbell Celebi is awesome).


Well, just saying that sending out Scizor against a Celebi isn't always a bad idea.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 12, 2012)

> In this case, I haven't found any that I know of. I know about people  who complain about using legendaries admitted in OU, as if a legendary  couldn't possibly be bad or on par with OU pokemon. I'd understand if  they complained about how those trouble their teams in particular (E.G.  Terrakion is REALLY GOOD), but it's always about them being  "Legendaries" (which makes me wonder how someone would react if his/her  team got swept by, say, Uxie, or Phione, or even worse, Regigigas).



Complaining about Legends is part of being a scrub too. I play Pokemon TCG but I've watched the grand finals of VGC at Nationals the last two years and all of the good players run 1-2 legendaries on their teams. Ignoring an answer that is right there in your meta is ignorance and you won't do well in those big tournaments with an attitude of that sort. There are some obvious bans (Mewtwo, Reshiram, Zekrom, etc), but you see at least one Djinn or Musketeer on every team along with other core staples. I dont know much about the metagame personally as I'm a TCG dude, not a VGC dude, but I have a little knowledge on the matter.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE



I lol'd.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 12, 2012)

well also lots of bad players i know just don't know how to play the game, lack of a tutorial really really hinders a lot of poeple i know from playing fighting games. I try to teach poeple but often they just wanna play, which is very annoying since we generally have to spend around 30 minutes learning any new board game we play yet no one wants to take the time to learn a fighting game.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokemon: Serious. Fucking. Business.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Complaining about Legends is part of being a scrub too. I play Pokemon TCG but I've watched the grand finals of VGC at Nationals the last two years and all of the good players run 1-2 legendaries on their teams. Ignoring an answer that is right there in your meta is ignorance and you won't do well in those big tournaments with an attitude of that sort. There are some obvious bans (Mewtwo, Reshiram, Zekrom, etc), but you see at least one Djinn or Musketeer on every team along with other core staples. I dont know much about the metagame personally as I'm a TCG dude, not a VGC dude, but I have a little knowledge on the matter.


I have to applaud people who use legendaries on their teams in tournaments. You can't breed them, so if you want one with a good nature and IVs, you'll have to soft reset a lot... and I mean like, 1000+ times. And each of those times you have to go through the process of capturing them, which is an ordeal in itself.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

You're ganking folks your level and notice a mage spying on you.

Past experience puts you guard and then you notice he's casting pyroblast. You're standing next to him smacking him with your sword, but he keeps charging. INTERRUPT. 4 seconds later he still hasn't moved at all and he's casting pyroblast again.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Thats just a complete and total noob mage right there. You have Presence of Magic and Hot Streaks, do it right. XD


----------



## Tybis (Feb 29, 2012)

...When they pick Kirby as their character and spam Down+B.

   Or Ike.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> ...When they pick Kirby as their character and spam Down+B.
> 
> Or Ike.


you're doing it wrong, very, very wrong, and i hope you're not losinmg to that stuff especially the down b. also ike is slow as fuck and you should never challenge his sword.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> ...When they pick Kirby as their character and spam Down+B.
> 
> Or Ike.


PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA!


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 1, 2012)

When the hunter you just lost to goes "LOL, NOW I HAVE ENOUGH VALOR FOR A SHIELD!"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

SirRob said:


> PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA!


TINK TINK TINK TINK TINK TINK 
(that's the sound a perfect shield btw) :3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> TINK TINK TINK TINK TINK TINK
> (that's the sound a perfect shield btw) :3



And then you get grabbed for being flashy with your shield. And if you're a spacie (especially Fox), it's gg.
In Brawl's case? People who blame tiers. NEWSFLASH: lower tier characters place well in tournaments too.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> TINK TINK TINK TINK TINK TINK
> (that's the sound a perfect shield btw) :3


Try doing that in an online match...


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

double


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you're doing it wrong, very, very wrong, and i hope you're not losinmg to that stuff especially the down b. also ike is slow as fuck and you should never challenge his sword.



I do wrong? What's wrong?
These "techniques" are basically suicide in a 1 vs 1 match, as they don't know how to do much else (easier to counter that way). It's the 4-man vs that really gets me. Nothing like smacking around two n00b spammers as you try to have a serious fight with that one other guy. :/



SirRob said:


> PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA! PIKAA!



Good Lord, how could I have overlooked that?



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> NEWSFLASH: lower tier characters place well in tournaments too.



 Show me one tourney where Ganondorf won.I CHALLENGE YOU.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Show me one tourney where Ganondorf won.I CHALLENGE YOU.



Nationals? None. Locals with good competitive level? There IS one.
I didn't mean "doing well" in the same sense as winning, just saying that a low tier can give other people a hard time with the proper amount of skill. Although the lack of balance seems to be much more extreme in Brawl than Meele, where a Pikachu (named Axe) and a Mewtwo (named Taj) have reached the top 5 or 10 with consistency.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Nationals? None. Locals with good competitive level? There IS one.
> I didn't mean "doing well" in the same sense as winning, just saying that a low tier can give other people a hard time with the proper amount of skill. Although the lack of balance seems to be much more extreme in Brawl than Meele, where a Pikachu (named Axe) and a Mewtwo (named Taj) have reached the top 5 or 10 with consistency.


Fair enough. I actually main as Ganon and Jigglypuff, so I know the paiiiin of trying to play at that level. Oh, Brawl and balancing, you two go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

ganondorf and meta knight are both the same in one way, they both have no even match-ups. meta knight jsut as above everyone else as ganon is below everyone else. Also i know of one tourney but it was so long ago that it would be really impossible for me to find it. however a ganon player has been power ranked in the top 10 of multiple regions, which means that poeple have placed well with ganon. also in new england there is a consistent zelda player who is on the new england power ranking a lot, which means that he consistently places well with zelda, the second worst character in the game.
also that's not a scrub you mentioned, that's a noob.
Noobs are begginers who don't know much about the game.
Scrubs have knowledge about the game but hinder themselves by bitching about certain aspects of the game and not learning a way around.
also i feel the balance in brawl is more clean than meele excluding the one at the top and one at the bottom, most of the rest of the cast is very even ended.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

So it's like
noob:"HOW ARE YOU JUMPING BACK TO THE STAGE"
scrub:"stop LEDGE-HOGGING OMG CHEATER"

I think?
I dunno, all this talk on balancing makes me think of my favorite hack.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

yes that's it, also scrubs tend to bring up things like honor and shit, funny thing is they won't respect you or be honorable while playing you.
also brawl- is the best casual/funnest version of the brawls.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I think?
> I dunno, all this talk on balancing makes me think of my favorite hack.



What the hell is with Jigglypuff's shield?! 

Also, the relative lack of awesome Peach stuff in that video makes me sad.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

I could go on with this whole Brawl-related thing (I really am enjoying it), but I must sleep. Goodnight.

EDIT:I can sleep when I'm dead.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What the hell is with Jigglypuff's shield?!
> 
> Also, the relative lack of awesome Peach stuff in that video makes me sad.



In normal Brawl, Jigglypuff's shield-break sends her flying straight up at God-knows-how-fast. So the modders said "There shall not be a move without use." and so it was. Peach is actually pretty good (her Final Smash actually WORKS).


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 1, 2012)

When they forget that they are playing in their mother's basement at the age of 35. Sure they can beat you and everyone else at online "Street Fighter" but you're better at the most fun and challenging game of them all, Real Life.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What the hell is with Jigglypuff's shield?!
> 
> Also, the relative lack of awesome Peach stuff in that video makes me sad.


well during most of brawl- peach was bad :/
but in the most recent updates of brawl- she's been actually crazy like the rest.
also i guess this should get back on topic and you could make a brawl- thread if you really wanna.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well during most of brawl- peach was bad :/
> but in the most recent updates of brawl- she's been actually crazy like the rest.
> also i guess this should get back on topic and you could make a brawl- thread if you really wanna.



Yeah, Peach was pretty lousy in Melee but if you lost to her you'd get the taunt of "Did I win?" Yes, Peach you won, the other enemies fell off the stage in what, if this was not a Nintendo-produced game would be a very gruesome and terrible death but somehow you came out on top. Nothing could bring a gamer's piss to a boil when they found out they just lost to a character fighting in a dress. Who uses a Toad as a body shield. Whose best attacks are throwing vegetables at people. And who can't remember if she won a fight even if she is one of only two combatants.

I could understand losing to Ness, even if he is only an elementary schooler because he does have psychic powers or Pikachu because he has electricity at his disposal but losing to a princess whose only purpose in life is to get repeatedly kidnapped by Bowser


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also i guess this should get back on topic and you could make a brawl- thread if you really wanna.



I might make just that thread. Anyhoo....

I have a fair amount of hate for (U)MvC3 players/characters. You know who I mean.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yeah, Peach was pretty lousy in Melee but if you lost to her you'd get the taunt of "Did I win?" Yes, Peach you won, the other enemies fell off the stage in what, if this was not a Nintendo-produced game would be a very gruesome and terrible death but somehow you came out on top. Nothing could bring a gamer's piss to a boil when they found out they just lost to a character fighting in a dress. Who uses a Toad as a body shield. Whose best attacks are throwing vegetables at people. And who can't remember if she won a fight even if she is one of only two combatants.
> 
> I could understand losing to Ness, even if he is only an elementary schooler because he does have psychic powers or Pikachu because he has electricity at his disposal but losing to a princess whose only purpose in life is to get repeatedly kidnapped by Bowser


i was talking about the iterations of brawl minus, which is a hack for brawl, that being said....
*
WHAT DRUGS ARE YOU ON?* she was one of the best characters in melee, also the whole dress comment was just dumb and maybe a bit sexist. She had one of the best recovery in the game with a float, two huge jumps and a slow moving great horizontal reaching up-b, she is one of the few characters who can always recover where everyone else can't. she had really good priority on all her moves and they would almost always be at least a trade. also she was kind of heavyweight so she would take a lot to kill compared to most of the cast. also specifically her downsmash is god like, generally it will take on 40% damage or so, and it can do up to 88% damage, there is no other single move that can do that. Also everyone else had to l-cancel their Arial moves which left them with only a little bit of recovery, peach could float cancel her arials and leave herself with NO recovery on her moves. also her back air can just stop everyone from recovering and she can float out far and go far down to stop them because of her own amazing recovery. also her upthrow was amazing and could chain into itself on some characters and if not chain into a move that was bound to send them offstage.
did i get my point through to you?

also tybis do you mean wesker and his global saturation?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2012)

when in the middle of the game they start demanding that players to not use a certain weapon cause they cant counter it



DarrylWolf said:


> Yeah, Peach was pretty lousy in Melee but if you lost to her you'd get the taunt of "Did I win?" Yes, Peach you won, the other enemies fell off the stage in what, if this was not a Nintendo-produced game would be a very gruesome and terrible death but somehow you came out on top. Nothing could bring a gamer's piss to a boil when they found out they just lost to a character fighting in a dress. Who uses a Toad as a body shield. Whose best attacks are throwing vegetables at people. And who can't remember if she won a fight even if she is one of only two combatants.





DarrylWolf said:


> I could understand losing to Ness, even if he is only an elementary schooler because he does have psychic powers or Pikachu because he has electricity at his disposal but losing to a princess whose only purpose in life is to get repeatedly kidnapped by Bowser



she wasnt that lousy, no one hardly played her right. Often those that say shes horrible are those that dont play her right anyway. To also quote a friend "that damn bitch pulled up a bobomb in a no items match, she always goes fuck the police in this game" not to mention she have the one hit kill turnip and the turnip juggling


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> words on Peach


You sound like one of the guys on Smashboards.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also tybis do you mean wesker and his global saturation?


ANYONE WHO THINKS THEY KNOW WHAT THEY'RE DOING,BUT ONLY PLAYING CPU.
I didn't play the game for an extended period, but why so much tenderizertenderizertenderizer

*steps back*
I don't think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> *WHAT DRUGS ARE YOU ON?*



Indeed:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSX1B3-T1Cg&feature=related

Behold just how good she can be. Dat Down Smash! Don't you forget how stupid it can be.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> You sound like one of the guys on Smashboards.


I used to go to community based smash tournaments  and i went to smashboards, as such i have a fair amount of knowledge of melee and brawl.


Tybis said:


> ANYONE WHO THINKS THEY KNOW WHAT THEY'RE DOING,BUT ONLY PLAYING CPU.
> I didn't play the game for an extended period, but why so much tenderizertenderizertenderizer
> 
> *steps back*
> I don't think I know what I'm talking about.


o ok that would be a scrub mentality. Also tendizer is what happen when you try to mash with skrull.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 1, 2012)

Something I've been encountering in TOR, but you know you're fighting scrubs when they'll blow all the CC's on the Tank with 14k HP that deals no damage and completely ignore the squishy mage at the back healing said tank for 1000 per heal while also tossing out large amounts of AoE damage. It feels good to be a honey badger. :3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2012)

This has happened too much for my liking... I must complain:

1. Pick a team of OU pokemon with one banned from standard play.
2. Play in DW Ubers.
3. Complain about how "everybody uses legendaries".
4. ???
5. CRY WHINY KID! If you can pick one, then you can pick a team centered around it with pokemon that don't get utterly destroyed by the uber tier's brute force and abundance of entry hazards.


----------



## Vega (Mar 1, 2012)

You know your fighting a scrub when they blame everything but themselves when they lose.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

You know you are playing with a scrub (Healer) when a non-healing class outheals an overgeared healer, and the healer blames the tank/party for taking too much damage.




Stratto the Hawk said:


> Something I've been encountering in TOR, but you know you're fighting scrubs when they'll blow all the CC's on the Tank with 14k HP that deals no damage and completely ignore the squishy mage at the back healing said tank for 1000 per heal while also tossing out large amounts of AoE damage. It feels good to be a honey badger. :3




That's in any MMO.
"We can't win becuase you guys suck and these guys are better geared".
"The reason why they aren't dying because they have two healers and you aren't killing them."
"Shut up, baddy!"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's in any MMO.
> "We can't win becuase you guys suck and these guys are better geared".
> "The reason why they aren't dying because they have two healers and you aren't killing them."
> "Shut up, baddy!"



Believe me, I figure this would happen in any MMO, it's just that TOR's my current time sink and I notice this shit because I'm playing full tank, and they _will _focus me in PvP, even if I have a healer or even a mage with a heal.

This also happens a surprising amount in League. >_>


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This has happened too much for my liking... I must complain:
> 
> 1. Pick a team of OU pokemon with one banned from standard play.
> 2. Play in DW Ubers.
> ...



Just use Magikarp's epic flail (this is better on MUTE).



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o ok that would be a scrub mentality. Also tendizer is what happen when you try to mash with skrull.



I stopped myself because I suddenly realized that I was a scrub in MvC3.   :|
I even used Pheonix.
But don't worry, now I use Pi-Durr-Mahn.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Just use Magikarp's epic flail (this is better on MUTE).



Phazing, Hazards, Giratina, Giratina-O and Arceus Ghost ruin that strategy completely, and nearly every team has at least three of those.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Phazing, Hazards, Giratina, Giratina-O and Arcues Ghost ruin that strategy completely, and nearly every team has at least three of those.



What? Every team?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2012)

Tybis said:


> What? Every team?



Of course not, but it's rare when you find a team without at least one of them; Ubers is dominated by stall now, especially because everybody is bulky enough to take a few boosted hits and then use Dragon Tail/Roar/Whirlwind or even setup on you or lay more hazards. Baton Passing has become quite difficult for most teams (especially because you can guess right away who's going to do what based on team preview).
In this sense, it's not uncommon to find the Lugia/Dialga/Ferrothorn/Giratina-O and Groudon/Forretress/Giratina/Chansey cores.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Of course not, but it's rare when you find a team without at least one of them; Ubers is dominated by stall now, especially because everybody is bulky enough to take a few boosted hits and then use Dragon Tail/Roar/Whirlwind or even setup on you or lay more hazards. Baton Passing has become quite difficult for most teams (especially because you can guess right away who's going to do what based on team preview).
> In this sense, it's not uncommon to find the Lugia/Dialga/Ferrothorn/Giratina-O and Groudon/Forretress/Giratina/Lugia cores.



So I'm guessing that the guy in the video was lucky that his opponent wasn't exactly the best.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2012)

Tybis said:


> So I'm guessing that the guy in the video was lucky that his opponent wasn't exactly the best.



That's usually the case with most Sweeps of that kind, that or the opponent not having priority of any form (that is, attacks that go first against normal ones, such as ExtremeSpeed, Shadow Sneak, Quick Attack or Aqua Jet).


----------



## Tybis (Mar 3, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Indeed:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSX1B3-T1Cg&feature=related
> 
> Behold just how good she can be. Dat Down Smash! Don't you forget how stupid it can be.



Not as stupid as Meta Knight's dSmash spam. 

That video reminded me of the difference in crowd between Brawl and Melee ...and made Brawl look like the slow kid of the class.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 3, 2012)

brawl is a very slow game to watch and is generally not that hype.
it's kind of like sf4 compared to umvc3 hype wise only that sf4 hype is more than melees hype and umvc3 hype is just unbelievibally through the roof


----------

